# Angeln an der Ijssel in Deventer



## Angler2014 (23. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Angler/innen.

Wir sind 3 Hobbyangler die gerne dieses Wochenende in Holland angeln möchten.
Da dies unser erstes Mal in Holland ist hab ich einige Fragen an die Community. Vielleicht kann uns ja jemand behilflich sein.

Also wie gesagt wir sind Hobbyangler ohne Angelschein. Wir möchten gerne an der Ijssel in Deventer angeln. Wo genau bzw welcher Platz müssen wir dann spontan schauen. 

1. Frage  Wo und wann bekommen wir eine Erlaubnis zum Angeln  in Deventer?
2. Frage  Gibt es einen bestimmten Platz zum Angeln ?
3. Was müssen wir als Hobbyangler allgemeines  beachten? 

Haben uns ungefähr diese Plätze hier ausgesucht. Wissen nur nicht ob es wirklich gehen würde.






Wir wollten diesen Samstag, sprich 26 April angeln.

Bitte um Antwort, Danke! ;+


----------



## Haesel (24. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel in Deventer*

Also laut meiner App kannst du dort mit dem Vispas angeln. Jedoch ob es Tageskarten gibt weiß ich auch nicht. Frage mal im VVV in Deventer nach.


----------



## Angler2014 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel in Deventer*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, aber für was steht die abk. VVV und woher bekomme ich ein Vispass. Hab leider keine Ahnung bezüglich Fischen in Holland.


Edit hab jetzt mitbekommen das es eine schonzeit gibtbis 31. Mai. Also wird das dieses Wochenende nichts oder gibts irgendwo eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Haesel (25. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel in Deventer*

Schonzeit ist nur für Hecht und Zander bis letzten Samstag im Mai.
VVV steht für den Fremdenverkehrsverbund. Den Vispas bekommst du auch in Angelgeschäften in den Niderlanden oder Online bei Vispas.nl bestellen.


----------



## zanderzone (25. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel in Deventer*

Vergiss es da! Die Buhnen sind platt. Sucht euch ne Strecke auserhalb des Stadtgebiets!


----------

